# R4i-SDHC 1.4.1



## Kegamer (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought 2 R4i-SDHC 1.4.1 from Shoptemp  I was told by the R4i-SDHC.com to send you a request for a new cards do to them being not in working order. I have tried numerous times to upgrade the firmware and everything and they don't want to work. R4i-SDHC.com told me that this was from a bad batch of cards that was released. Can i get replacement cards since i bought them from shoptemp are am I out of luck. Please let me know what information you need and ill send it to you.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 15, 2011)

shoptemp closed half year ago so you cant get new ones from shoptemp


----------



## tagzard (Jun 15, 2011)

Spoiler



WWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTT?


----------

